# Stolen Beretta 92Fss



## wado66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys I know I'll probably never see her again but I gotta put it out there.
A week ago someone broke into my truck and stole a Beretta 92F stainless steel 9mm.
I bought her in 1991 new. Was my first new gun purchase. I wanted one for so long and finally saved the money to get one.
Either way she is gone. So if anyone in the Tennessee area sees one for sale I would appreciate a PM.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry to hear about your gun getting stolen. You should join the NRA and they automatically give you $1000 gun insurance if someone steals your gun, and you can purchase more insurance if you need it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Make sure you report it to the police, as they can enter the model, serial number, etc. in the NICS stolen gun database, and if is ever found during a traffic stop or at a crime scene, they can get it back to you. 

I'll leave this here and readable, but I'm going to lock it so it doesn't keep pushing more "discussable" items further down the page.


----------

